# New to archery



## Justinbrow56 (Jan 19, 2016)

I bought a Bear Kuma in 2019. Due to deployments, and moving I was just able to get it up this past thanksgiving. I’ve shot maybe 40 arrows (losing one). I love it though. Any guidance on hunting arrows would be greatly appreciated. Poundage is currently 60 and a 28” draw length. I’m shooting Easton 400 spine arrows currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hatcreekcc (5 mo ago)

Justinbrow56 said:


> I bought a Bear Kuma in 2019. Due to deployments, and moving I was just able to get it up this past thanksgiving. I’ve shot maybe 40 arrows (losing one). I love it though. Any guidance on hunting arrows would be greatly appreciated. Poundage is currently 60 and a 28” draw length. I’m shooting Easton 400 spine arrows currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard. 400 seems reasonable for that weight and draw length although you may want to do something like a 340/350 depending on the specific setup. Plenty of spline charts online from all the manufacturers with recommendations. I shoot gold tip hunter xts and have had good luck with them this year. Good luck!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Justinbrow56.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## MuffinMan21 (1 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Justinbrow56 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully by next year I'll be posting some harvest stuff.


----------



## topdog77c1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Justinbrow56 said:


> I bought a Bear Kuma in 2019. Due to deployments, and moving I was just able to get it up this past thanksgiving. I’ve shot maybe 40 arrows (losing one). I love it though. Any guidance on hunting arrows would be greatly appreciated. Poundage is currently 60 and a 28” draw length. I’m shooting Easton 400 spine arrows currently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome. 
Thank you for your service.!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolaq (1 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## budscott0839 (1 mo ago)

Welcome from ohio


----------



## m0l0nlabe (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome to AT


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

Welcome from So Cal


----------



## mdt12 (1 mo ago)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------

